
The End of Theoretical Physics as We Know It - pseudolus
https://www.quantamagazine.org/the-end-of-theoretical-physics-as-we-know-it-20180827/
======
al2o3cr
> The next step of this shift away from purely mathematical > modeling is
> already on the way: Physicists now custom design > laboratory systems that
> stand in for other systems which they > want to better understand.

Wait, what? This has been a standard approach for a long long long time - see
for instance the original "computers", which used analog circuits to solve
differential equations for things like artillery guidance.

